# Game Thread: Monday Feb. 6 @ Cleveland



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

* @ *








*Milwaukee Bucks (24-22) - Cleveland Cavaliers (27-19)*
*
Time:* 6:00 CST
*Venue:* Quicken Loans Arena
*TV:* UPN 24
*Radio:* WTMJ-AM (620)

*Milwaukee
Probable Starting Lineup*





































*TJ Ford | Michael Redd | Bobby Simmons | Andrew Bogut | Jamaal Magloire *

*Cleveland
Probable Starting Lineup*





































*Eric Snow | Sasha Pavlovic | LeBron James | Drew Gooden | Zydrunas Ilgauskas *​


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Big ups to Pacers Fan, most of this design is based off of him. This one is pretty much a rough draft, I'll do a complete one starting next game, I just had to get this off before gametime. Here's to hoping that it'll keep going.

Tip-off..about 5 minutes!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Cavs up by 4, about 4:00 left in the 2nd Q.

Bucks have this game, except they're hitting NOTHING. Maybe it's an epidemic..LeBron just airballed a 3. Ouch.

And Mike's 0-6?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Gonna continue my conversation with myself here. Down by 7 at the half, terrible game overall by both teams. LeBron just went LeBron at the end of the half though, and for the last few minutes they had LeBron on TJ. In the end, Terry was in TJ's face.

10,000 uCash on this one. This win would be nice.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I love the Bucks, but what a waste of 10k Ucash


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

It's kinda hard to talk about the game when i can't watch it. From the ESPN gamecast it looks like the Bucks are down 12, 60-48. TJ Ford really needs to find what was getting his shot going at the beginning of the year. 2-10!!! HORRIBLE. This should be a better offensive team. We are definetly missing Mo Williams offense, this looks like a loss.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Within 8 now. Listening to it on the radio, it doesn't seem like things are getting any better. Right now, it's pretty much the Cavs bricking 20-footers, the Bucks bring it back down the floor, and score every now and then.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

12-3 run..wow. Bobby hits a three from the corner, then someone, forgot who, got a layup.

Then the Cavs hit a three..and Bobby follows with another three. Ha.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

This looks like it is one of Bobby's best games of the year. I have been saying that he hasn't been playing to the top of his potential.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Let's hope they can pull this one out...


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Good comeback during that quarter. Wouldn't mind seeing a little more Charlie Bell. The guy is a scoring machine. TJ is putting up stats but his shooting is horrendous. 

Prediction: If TJ gets to 10 assists the Bucks will win.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Probably his best stretch..he's had about 10 or 11 threes in the past three games.

LeBron..1 rebound, 2 assists away from a triple-double. I thought he only owned the Bucks in Milwaukee?


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

36 Karat said:


> Probably his best stretch..he's had about 10 or 11 threes in the past three games.
> 
> LeBron..1 rebound, 2 assists away from a triple-double. I thought he only owned the Bucks in Milwaukee?


LOL! LeBron owns everyone everywhere! You can only hope to contain the man.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Not like he owns the Bucks. He inherited the rights to everyone else, but he personally signed for the Bucks. It'll eventually become a Michael/Cleveland type thing, except the Cavs are on the opposite side of it now.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

well looks like the Bucks have all but lost.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

hold that........Bucks down 1 with 1 minute left! CRAZY STUFF! 

TJ has 11 assists


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Lets see if LeBron can hit in a clutch situation.....hopefully he doesn't start a new trend against us.


go figure...guess i kinda jinxed that! LeBron scores on a layup. Who do we go to? Drive and dish by ford or what? Iso Mike Reddd when LeBron is prolly gunna be on him?


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

They fouled at the end instead of giving us a chance and Charlie couldn't do it. Tough loss again! Fought hard


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Terrible, terrible game. Sure, it was close, but when we shoot, what, 36% from the field, and never go over 40%? That is ridiculous. Cavs take a game they deserve, and the season series.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I just watched the ESPN highlights. Let me say that the charge at the end of the game was a baaaaaaad call. Varajeao flopped fasster then anythhing i've ever seen. That could've been a game changer. But home team usually gets the call so can't complain too much


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Jameh said:


> I love the Bucks, but what a waste of 10k Ucash


Sorry, but I had to bring this up, lol. The line was 7.5. ..All I gotta say :banana:


----------

